# Patio Paint advice



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I am currently doing my garden and am looking to refresh my tired old paving slabs on my patio. These are old 3x2 slabs and I was wondering if masonry paint would be suitable? in my head thinking this is more for walls and brickwork.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

It’s not meant for foot traffic but it’ll stick without problem. How long it’ll last will depend on how much you walk on it. I wouldn’t personally do it. You can get hardwearing patio paint for this purpose, but I’ve never had the need to use it myself.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

GeeWhizRS said:


> It's not meant for foot traffic but it'll stick without problem. How long it'll last will depend on how much you walk on it. I wouldn't personally do it. You can get hardwearing patio paint for this purpose, but I've never had the need to use it myself.


That's what I was thinking, it doesn't get lots of traffic but never used anything like this so wasn't sure.

thanks for the reply:thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

If you do it, I would try a small inconspicuous area first.


----------

